# Sales of BMW brand vehicles decreased 7.4 percent in April



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

Worser money factors and residuals may do that, yup.


----------



## liquidity (May 1, 2016)

This is what happens when you decide it's better for the company to stop refining the models you have, and instead throw a whole bunch more pointless models into the mix.


----------



## panasonic10 (May 5, 2016)

Completely agree. Seems like BMW is unwilling to make their cars attractive right now. There are really no incentives and wonder if it is because of the airbag debacle that they are having to deal with or if they are happy from a global growth perspective. Regardless, I would think based upon the sales for this year and the lack of incentives they are offering, they are comfortable with continuing to lose ground to MB.


----------



## LMK5 (Jul 2, 2014)

3-series sales down over 30% yet again. Put a decent standard suspension on the cars and an acceptable sound system and maybe we can stop the bleeding a little.


----------



## bodrulm (Mar 29, 2016)

LMK5 said:


> 3-series sales down over 30% yet again. Put a decent standard suspension on the cars and an acceptable sound system and maybe we can stop the bleeding a little.


To me, BMW are not quite sure whether to follow the comfort/premium "perceived quality" market like Audi and Mercedes with their executive cars, or whether to offer a more driver and performance focused car which is their traditional market. Suspension, run flats, steering all point toward comfort at the cost of performance.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## LMK5 (Jul 2, 2014)

bodrulm said:


> To me, BMW are not quite sure whether to follow the comfort/premium "perceived quality" market like Audi and Mercedes with their executive cars, or whether to offer a more driver and performance focused car which is their traditional market. Suspension, run flats, steering all point toward comfort at the cost of performance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Agreed. It's always a dangerous game to drift from your core competency.

They do allow you to option the car to put more sport back into the sport sedan but, let's face it, 90+% of the vehicles are sold from the lot and those almost never have the sport options in them. So the vast majority of drivers are riding on a standard suspension and 17" runflats, a combination which does not seem to possess the BMW ride/handling heritage. So as well-rounded as the 3-series is, that special attribute that differentiates it from the competition seems to be lacking.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Loyalty credit removed in May, that won't help sales.


----------

